# Megan Coilovers



## Rhinonm (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone have any feedback on these coilovers? Im looking to lower my gto with some nice springs and came across these fully adjustable coilovers that can be had for $850.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't buy anything Megan. I've seen their products on alot of imports and they didn't look all that great. If you looking for the coilover route you can go with BC, from what I keep reading are decent, and will be about the same price.

04-06 GTO BC RACING FRONT and REAR COIL OVERS with PRO INSTALL KIT

Personally, I don't plan on adjusting it ever so I'm going with better quality struts/shocks and springs. I'm also doing strut mounts and RR bushings while there.

04-06 GTO LOVELLS ELIMINATOR KIT 25/30MM DROP KIT

04-06 GTO NO RUB KIT


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Kw v3 coilovers are the way to go. Pricey though.


----------



## Rhinonm (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks- The BC arent too much more. The biggest benfit i want from these is to raise and slam the gto (in addition to ride quality). I plan on changing the rims out down the road and dont want to have to keep buying srings. 

Question: I can see how the front coilovers can be fully height adjustable but how do you change the ride height of the rear since the rears are not coilovers?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

You should also look into Pedder's coilovers.

When looking at future parts for the GTO. If a part from one manufacturer is priced dramatically under similar parts from other manufacturers, there is a reason for that.

When it comes to high performance parts, 99% of the time if the part's PRICE is cheap, it's because the PART is cheap


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rhinonm said:


> Question: I can see how the front coilovers can be fully height adjustable but how do you change the ride height of the rear since the rears are not coilovers?


Yes. Talk to Andy at Kollar Racing he can give you details, good guy to talk to. Also the BC kit is available to GTO's and G8's I would check out reviews from those guys first.


Northeast Rod Run said:


> You should also look into Pedder's coilovers.
> 
> When looking at future parts for the GTO. If a part from one manufacturer is priced dramatically under similar parts from other manufacturers, there is a reason for that.
> 
> When it comes to high performance parts, 99% of the time if the part's PRICE is cheap, it's because the PART is cheap


I agree with you for the most part. There have been complaints about Pedders parts failing too like the strut mounts collapsing and springs sagging. Pedders seem to do alot more R&D on platforms than anyother company I've seen.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> When it comes to high performance parts, 99% of the time if the part's PRICE is cheap, it's because the PART is cheap


I don't agree. My eBay brakes are a great example. Equally as good as my DBA/Hawk setup and are 1/3 the price. Yes, I have some slight fade from 150-0 but for street use they are more the good enough. Too many people in the GTO crowd overkill just for 'bragging rights'. Great brakes and suspension is only as good as the tires that are on the road. Think more purpose built rather then I just gotta have the best.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Explain what the benefit of coilovers is... I'm confused. I understand their use in trucks, but why on the GTO? I thought the primary purpose of coilovers was to aid in supporting heavy loads, not change spring or dampning rate.

Why not just get some variable rate springs and adjustable shocks and be done with it?

BTW, ride height is only something you can change with springs & spindles. Shocks don't (and typically aren't designed to) carry the weight of the vehicle, unless they're McPherson struts.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They are for bragging rights. I can guarentee that 99.9% of people who do coilovers have no clue how to set them up properly. The only real benifit is being able to adjust right hight real easily. I don't have the time or skills to fully adjust a suspension, not to mention track access to make sure its correct, so I'm going with a proven strunt/shock springs package.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> They are for bragging rights. I can guarentee that 99.9% of people who do coilovers have no clue how to set them up properly.


:agree

Some people use aftermarket coilovers for track racing, and was limited to race cars. They trickled down to the aftermarket. They offer more adjustablity for compression, rebound, and rideheight adjustments. Most shocks and struts can't be lowered to a certain limit because they will either blow out, bottom out and not be as effective though it's whole travel. My G8 has rear coilovers but I think that was done for space. I'm pretty shure there are more benifits to coilovers but most don't get utilized for the track.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------

